# Grindcore, metal, punk, anyone?



## regrets (May 21, 2008)

Listening to Neurosis 'Given to the Rising' right now. There's got to be some stoners in here that aren't hippies. 

Loud, Proud, and Punk as Fuck.....Regrets.


----------



## Thor110 (May 21, 2008)

i dont know what grindcore is lol but i like some heavy metal, industrial(rammstein), Drum n Bass.... and yeh theres lots of stoners out there that arent "Hippies" but hippies are cool lol =P but one thing i cant stand is to listen to metal while im smoking up, its just not something i can do you want somethin laid back and cool lol...
i also like indie punk and stuff like that ^_^

Thor110


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 21, 2008)

Thor110 said:


> i dont know what grindcore is lol but i like some heavy metal, industrial(rammstein), Drum n Bass.... and yeh theres lots of stoners out there that arent "Hippies" but hippies are cool lol =P but one thing i cant stand is to listen to metal while im smoking up, its just not something i can do you want somethin laid back and cool lol...
> 
> Thor110


Yeah' Rammstein is my fav band I saw them live at Brixton Acadamy in London '2004..THEY [email protected]#%ING ROCKED!!! ..schmoked some of da goood stuff too and were stoned as hell ..I'm a Hardstyle Junky though and get schmoked on Hardstyle all the time ..I can't chill!!!


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 21, 2008)

regrets said:


> Listening to Neurosis 'Given to the Rising' right now. There's got to be some stoners in here that aren't hippies.
> 
> Loud, Proud, and Punk as Fuck.....Regrets.


I have close buddies who play in a band..they really rock and love lighting up when jamming some killer Heavy Metal or Rock tunes..I definitely like getting stoned on some of that stuff..I'm no Hippie but I am a true Hardstyle Junkie wit a huge Industrial Rock, Heavy Metal, Rock, Grunge, Alternative, etc. cd collection!!


----------



## regrets (May 22, 2008)

C'mon guys we can do better than this. Here I'll start Phobia fucking rocks, Crass, The Subhumans, Cattle Decapitation, Discordance Axis, Carcass, The Casualties, Dead Kennedy's, Abominable Putridity, GG Allin and the Murder Junkies, Conflict, Cult of Luna, Fuck... I'm Dead, now your turn. Show me you can rock RIU. I want some serious fucking old school head bangers on here, come out of the closet the coast is clear.


----------



## overfiend (May 22, 2008)

fuck yeah carcass,napalm death,anal cunt,drop dead,. noisy ass shit but i love it


----------



## GoodFriend (May 22, 2008)

ok fuck the casualties sell out pieces of shit (fucking selling cell phone covers at target??? punk fucking rock right there...)

and gg allin is a no talent sideshow... his music sucks and he did too... but i think thats his appeal... hahaha

myself... i'm all over the punk spectrum

4skins, the specials, madness, toxic narcotic, aus rotten, behind enemy lines, the locust, combat wounded veteran, the holy molars, charles bronson, anal cunt, doom hawk, a global threat, monster squad, career soldiers, krum bums, old unseen, GRIMPLE, bad brains, fugazi, rancid, lower class brats, time again, the pogues, t.s.o.l., ss kaliert, resilience.... blah blha blah... i'm spent...


----------



## regrets (May 23, 2008)

I agree that the Casualties have sold out, I really just put it on the list because I knew people would know them and might get someone interested here, they did kick ass back in the day though. Old Unseen is great too and Aus Rotten are one of my all time favorites. GG is a no talent hack and yes that is the point. Beautiful painful garbage I'll stick by him in any argument, but fuck if it ain't your shit I can definately understand that too. Thanks for participating guys I knew there had to be some people around here that like it loud and fast.

Keep it coming guys.

Any new bands that people are listening to now bands that are still around and touring. I suggest checking out Resistant Culture to anyone who loves old punk, they are really good and do a lot of touring so you can probably catch them live soon enough.


----------



## dew-b (May 23, 2008)

regrets said:


> Listening to Neurosis 'Given to the Rising' right now. There's got to be some stoners in here that aren't hippies.
> 
> Loud, Proud, and Punk as Fuck.....Regrets.


 green daydisturbed, metalica, motor head bethoven. all good to jam to baked.


----------



## dew-b (May 23, 2008)

dew-b said:


> green day disturbed, metalica, motor head bethoven. all good to jam to baked.


if its too loud your too oldsabath ozzy danzig, jackel pantera


----------



## GoodFriend (May 23, 2008)

danzig... now thats some bad shit right there...
if the misfits weren't bad enough... the dumbass had to go and make an even worse band playing metal this time... FUCK!

haha

new bands? disabled youth out of cali...
and if you like gg... this guy in my town used to role with gg back in the day... his names lenny mental.... any ways his bands have always kinda taken after gg allins stage show... lots of blood and self mutalation... his current band is the besmirchers and before that a band called the sophistifucks.... maybe check them out if you can find anything...



oh... and how about choking victim/leftover crack!!!>?!?!!?


----------



## regrets (May 23, 2008)

anyone who does a split with the subhumans is straight with me, just saw them again a few months ago Dick's still got it, I saw Citizen Fish again as well, I'm not a huge fan of ska beats but Citizen Fish still rocks. Saw them with MDC (Millions of Dead Cops) great show. 

Seems like cali is one of the only places with a lot of vibrant new punk/grind/trash bands recently. I'm going to see Phobia and Magrudergrind on friday pretty excited about that phobia is a longtime favorite that I've never seen. Anyone who likes grind should definately check out Discordance axis, they're not around anymore but put out some brutal music. 

Punk - how about Harum Skarum, Naked Aggression, or Oi Polloi.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 23, 2008)

rock fuckin ROCKS!!!!!!! I'm pretty much a hippie, but I'm crazy as hell. metal and shit like that sounds crazy as fuck when I'm blowed. I'm not into punk that much, though. pretty much just metal, and rock. but I'm down for some grindcore, too. THAT would be crazy as fuck to listen to, when you're blowed outta your mind!


----------



## regrets (May 23, 2008)

Well, welcome Maryjane. I suppose it's alright to be a hippie as long as you can appreciate some good metal. Stay tuned into this thread and hopefully we can give you some great suggestions of bands to check out. Blaze up and rock hard.


----------



## xenosapien (May 23, 2008)

I love the metals. opeth, baroness, isis, cult of luna, neurosis, the ocean, meshuggah, cephalic carnage, callisto, pig destroyer, genghis tron, between the buried and me, and at the gates, to name a few.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 23, 2008)

for sure, I could use some help findin bands, I only know a couple metal, or rock bands. the only grindcore band I know is a job for a cowboy


----------



## regrets (May 23, 2008)

xeno good picks I just saw baroness with converge, the red chord and ghengis tron it was a great show personally not a big fan of ghengis tron, but if you want to hear a great grind band that uses electronics check out gigantic brain they are fucking awesome. As for you Maryjane if you are intersted in grindcore not to sound redundant but you should check out phobia's newest album cruel or anything discordance axis put out also check out gigantic brain if you want to hear something really different. Now that I think of it I don't think I've ever listened to gigantic brain after a toke gonna have to try that one asap.


----------



## GoodFriend (May 23, 2008)

regrets said:


> anyone who does a split with the subhumans is straight with me, just saw them again a few months ago Dick's still got it, I saw Citizen Fish again as well, I'm not a huge fan of ska beats but Citizen Fish still rocks. Saw them with MDC (Millions of Dead Cops) great show.
> 
> Seems like cali is one of the only places with a lot of vibrant new punk/grind/trash bands recently. I'm going to see Phobia and Magrudergrind on friday pretty excited about that phobia is a longtime favorite that I've never seen. Anyone who likes grind should definately check out Discordance axis, they're not around anymore but put out some brutal music.
> 
> Punk - how about Harum Skarum, Naked Aggression, or Oi Polloi.


i'm not a big fan of the subhumans... i don't hate on them, i'm just not too fond... they just came through town a month or two ago but i didn't go...

leftover crack is coming with citizen fish in a month or two also... that'll be a great show... last time they were here we destroyed half the stage when LC played the first song... stza was on stage huffing dust-off... hahahaha


anyways... just to start throwing some more bands out there... bikini kill, cheap sex, skankin pickles, op ivy, old nofx, cocksparrer

... don't forget about a couple of my favorites, los crudos, and also the best homo core band out there LIMP WRIST

gotta love that shit...


----------



## regrets (May 24, 2008)

a bit offended that you don't like the subhumans but I'll let it go. Bikini Kill is really good. I'm not a fan of any kind of ska really citizen fish is as close as I can get. If you haven't checked out Resistant Culture yet Lumberjack, I definately suggest lookin them up also disfear has a great album they put out recently called live the storm that is great and eyehategod always has good music.

Stoner Metal (drone) - Neurosis, Baroness, Cult of Luna, Sunn o))), Earth, Boris... all worthwhile picks.


----------



## dew-b (May 24, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> rock fuckin ROCKS!!!!!!! I'm pretty much a hippie, but I'm crazy as hell. metal and shit like that sounds crazy as fuck when I'm blowed. I'm not into punk that much, though. pretty much just metal, and rock. but I'm down for some grindcore, too. THAT would be crazy as fuck to listen to, when you're blowed outta your mind!


 hippie metal black sabath sweet leaf


----------



## blazin waffles (May 26, 2008)

if you like metal, rock, funk. . . . this band is tight! they are my buddies.
youtube.com/user/retorik08
check em out and tell me what you guys think!


----------



## regrets (May 29, 2008)

Currently listening to Magrudergrind's '62 tracks of thrash' --Loud, fast, gutter, thrashgrind.
62 tracks in 55 minutes you just can't fuck with that.


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

dude you guys should listen to HOODS, theyre badass man
the production company im in booked them once and they put on one hell of a show


----------



## regrets (May 31, 2008)

Just saw a great Grind show last night. HeWhoCorrupts, Afgrund, Skarp, Magrudergrind, and Phobia. The show started late so Phobia wasn't able to play and it was moved to a house, got to see them do over an hour in a basement at 2am, that shit fucking rocked. I will have to check out HOODS see what I can find. Loud Proud and Punk as Fuck.


----------



## Wordz (May 31, 2008)

MC5 Stooges


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 1, 2008)

regrets said:


> C'mon guys we can do better than this. Here I'll start Phobia fucking rocks, Crass, The Subhumans, Cattle Decapitation, Discordance Axis, Carcass, The Casualties, Dead Kennedy's, Abominable Putridity, GG Allin and the Murder Junkies, Conflict, Cult of Luna, Fuck... I'm Dead, now your turn. Show me you can rock RIU. I want some serious fucking old school head bangers on here, come out of the closet the coast is clear.


Good thread, Dont forget about these guys... The hollowpoints, The unseen, Dead To Me, Avail, The briefs, youth brigade, bouncing souls, the dwarves, NOFX, broken oars, D.I., anti flag, dropkick murphys, faction, fang, bad religion, RKL, black flag, minor threat, reagan youth!, Rancid, THe Insurgence, Misfits, Shift Man SHift, Ramones, circle jerks, the adicts, agent orange, smoke or fire, the draft, and so many more I can post later...


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 1, 2008)

KoRn, Static-x, MSI, RATM, RHCP, Slipknot, Rammstein, Hatebreed, Soil, TOOL!, System Of a Down, Transplants, The Offspring, NIN, Pennywise, Powerman 5000, Primer 55, Marilyn Manson, Grade 8 

good stuff man......good stuff


----------



## regrets (Jun 10, 2008)

Get Rad. Not gonna let this die people.


----------

